# I am not a fucking troll!!! Or tafbang



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

i posted a thread on here asking bout free seed n people somehow got this idea i was a troll watever dat is or ??tafbang?? i just wanna set the record str8 that i am not of those 2 i am new to this site or any site like this im talking bout forums but yea i am not a troll so dont ignor me  kiss-ass


----------



## cjishigh (Jan 2, 2011)

HAHA no seeds here buddy. Only thing we have is info on cultivation. If you need seed go pick up a sack of regs. You seem like a beginner so bag seed is good to experiment with.
Peace!!!


----------



## YellaBytch420 (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL...thats good your not a troll.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously?

You started a thread to deny being a troll...

or a towel.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> i posted a thread on here asking bout free seed n people somehow got this idea i was a troll watever dat is or ??tafbang?? i just wanna set the record str8 that i am not of those 2 i am new to this site or any site like this im talking bout forums but yea i am not a troll so dont ignor me  kiss-ass


A troll is someone who deliberately looks for negative reactions, because they find enjoyment in frustrating people safely from a computer. The best advice I could give you is to read more and post less (Your account has been active for 2 days and you've already made 72 posts). One love


----------



## fatality (Jan 2, 2011)

tafbang isnt a troll, i think he is just downs syndrome or sumthin, when i read the beginning of this thread as being a denial, all it led me to think is that maybe you are the dreaded taffbang and your downs syndrome hasnt allowed you to keep it much of a wanted secret for too awful long.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

why you trolling for op? wtf hommie?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> why you trolling for op? wtf hommie?


lmao....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

he looking for this......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KiGKzKxkY4


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> A troll is someone who deliberately looks for negative reactions, because they find enjoyment in frustrating people safely from a computer. The best advice I could give you is to read more and post less (Your account has been active for 2 days and you've already made 72 posts). One love


ive been wondering what the definition of a troll is for ages now lol thanks dude +rep


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Seriously?
> 
> You started a thread to deny being a troll...
> 
> or a towel.


 naw i started a thread for those towels who thought i was a troll


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> why you trolling for op? wtf hommie?


 what is op


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> naw i started a thread for those towels who thought i was a troll


 
awww man you got called a troll by a group of towels????? thats ruff


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> what is op


 
troll is op.


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awww man you got called a troll by a group of towels????? thats ruff


 haha yea hardcore its thugged out on this site i guess i jus wasnt ready ya kno one day u make a post then this gang of towels jus start trollin u


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> haha yea hardcore its thugged out on this site i guess i jus wasnt ready ya kno one day u make a post then this gang of towels jus start trollin u


Uhh we talking bout towlie here from south park?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> haha yea hardcore its thugged out on this site i guess i jus wasnt ready ya kno one day u make a post then this gang of towels jus start trollin u


 
yoo thats fucked up op....... lets go find those 2 towels... i got ur back... lemme hit this oil real quick... im right behind ya

2 towels getting fucked up today by a stoned baby and cookie monster... mark my words mang.... lol


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yoo thats fucked up op....... lets go find those 2 towels... i got ur back... lemme hit this oil real quick... im right behind ya
> 
> 2 towels getting fucked up today by a stoned baby and cookie monster... mark my words mang.... lol


 haha days fucking funny i can imagine a fuckin stoned baby and green cookie monster bustin in someones house hahaha i would have to hit the weed even more if i saw dat shit


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Why won't you people give him seeds!

View attachment 1359342


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 2, 2011)

What the fuck is a towel?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 2, 2011)

A troll is just a reckless poster. That's not you.

You're just an idiot. Free marijuana seeds? Maybe in 50 years.............. Spend $7 on a seed and make it a mother. Then you'll have all the plants you need. But beware, there are no free nutrients.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> A troll is just a reckless poster. That's not you.
> 
> You're just an idiot. Free marijuana seeds? Maybe in 50 years.............. Spend $7 on a seed and make it a mother. Then you'll have all the plants you need. But beware, there are no free nutrients.


 You got that right


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

i was jus askin a question im not an idiot jus a someone who wish the world wasnt full of dicks and asses and douches


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> A troll is just a reckless poster. That's not you.
> 
> You're just an idiot. Free marijuana seeds? Maybe in 50 years.............. Spend $7 on a seed and make it a mother. Then you'll have all the plants you need. But beware, there are no free nutrients.


If bullshit were a nutrient then this website could not give enough away for free...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 2, 2011)

VER D said:


> i was jus askin a question im not an idiot jus a someone who wish the world wasnt full of dicks and asses and douches


Then take the time to type like an educated human being and you might be taken more seriously...

WTF kinda lazy shit has to type like you do ya gangsta!!


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

this guy hahaha n i hate typin so i type how i wanna n if it piss u off well write a letter but if u think my typin is bad u should see my hand writing


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 2, 2011)

What you need to learn Ver D, is that politeness is a two way street. Be nice and you wont be treated like a douche.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> What you need to learn Ver D, is that politeness is a two way street. Be nice and you wont be treated like a douche.


PWND..............................


In english that means 'OWNED'.. ;]


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

i dont even start shit doe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

VER D said:


> i dont even start shit doe


Well dont ask dumb questions like where can i get seeds for free or can i get a mj card and live in another state..
Stop trying to defend everything and argue everything ...
Instead grow some of your own bagseed start a thread post pics people will start to see that you are a grower instead of the lil kid you are acting like...


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> A troll is just a reckless poster.


I like it like it enough to go to 10 characters.


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well dont ask dumb questions like where can i get seeds for free or can i get a mj card and live in another state..
> Stop trying to defend everything and argue everything ...
> Instead grow some of your own bagseed start a thread post pics people will start to see that you are a grower instead of the lil kid you are acting like...


You know, you got to hold out the possibility.


----------



## MomaPug (Jan 4, 2011)

The word troll is replaced with the word taffy to me for evermore......ya had to be there I guess.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Be where?


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

and i got your back i need some fucking towels
so lets go own some towels



theexpress said:


> yoo thats fucked up op....... lets go find those 2 towels... i got ur back... lemme hit this oil real quick... im right behind ya
> 
> 2 towels getting fucked up today by a stoned baby and cookie monster... mark my words mang.... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> and i got your back i need some fucking towels
> so lets go own some towels


Damn i was off that long i didnt even catch that post..Thats a signature right there lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> and i got your back i need some fucking towels
> so lets go own some towels


hell yeah bring some bleach cuzz theese towels here is some dirty ma fuckkas


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

help yourself



wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn i was off that long i didnt even catch that post..Thats a signature right there lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

i dont fuck with no towels no more period!!! after i take a shower from now on i will air dry... fuck some towels jack!!!


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

dont need no nasty cum catching towels i thought they were decent towels 



theexpress said:


> hell yeah bring some bleach cuzz theese towels here is some dirty ma fuckkas


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah bring some bleach cuzz theese towels here is some dirty ma fuckkas


This is comedy here...
who are the towels?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

was it this motha fucka right here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i got a SHAMWOW that would total fuck that pussy up and take the sack of swaggggggggggggg


Lets go lmao...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lets go lmao...


 
yall too late... i already took that towels sack, 20$, shoes........ AND HIS MANHOOD.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yall too late... i already took that towels sack, 20$, shoes........ AND HIS MANHOOD.....


 Well you still left the dutch for me...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well you still left the dutch for me...


correction... i left the roach for ya...... its in that towels rectum..... have at it chally


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

well then i got dibs on his swisha sweet rap and that fucking blue towel would look great on my towel rod i will hang that bitch 



theexpress said:


> yall too late... i already took that towels sack, 20$, shoes........ AND HIS MANHOOD.....


----------



## snape (Jan 6, 2011)

hahaha. yeah get a bag of some regs and use them seeds. dont wanna waste your money on sum good seeds and fuck the plant up and waste your money bub.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

snape said:


> hahaha. yeah get a bag of some regs and use them seeds. dont wanna waste your money on sum good seeds and fuck the plant up and waste your money bub.


agreed but the op said he has a bunch of seeds he collected already


----------



## snape (Jan 6, 2011)

ahh kinda came in late in this lil convo haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

snape said:


> ahh kinda came in late in this lil convo haha


The towel was starting shit but express caught his ass slipping or should i say his draws lmao


----------



## tafbang (Feb 27, 2011)

Sup guys. don't be mad, mkay. hold hands. I r legitz


----------

